# Live Puppy Web Cam



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

My husband is so handy sometimes. He setup this web cam so I can watch my new pup while at work. She is in her playpen.

If she is not there, then I am home and she is out playing.

http://www.brianspradlin.com/puppycam.asx


----------



## chi_cutie26 (Sep 9, 2007)

Aww, she's sleeping. That so cute! 

One friend that baby sat my CHINCHILLAS (they are not dogs) Just claifing, anyways they did the webcam thing for me. So I could see how they were doing while I was away on vacation..

It nice to be able to see your babies while you are away


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

The link wouldn't work for me  I've always wanted to do that but I have no idea where to even start! What a nice hubby you have


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

I need to put a lighter blanket in there and maybe move the blankets to the other corner to see her better. She sleeps alot.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

You need to have windows media player in order to view the link.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG how sweet...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Where's The Puppy!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg thats a brill idea 
what a great hubby you have!!!!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

I couldn't get the link to work for me! But I think it is a fantastic idea. I never would have thought of anything like that.

That will be so nice for you, to be able to check your baby when you are not home. 

You have a clever hubby Fran


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww... you had her out playing. :-( I'll check back though! She pooped on her pad! Good girl!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's really neat! I finally got it to work.. I had to "save as" and then open it that way. She's laying down in her toys.. almost asleep! What a cutie!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I just got to see her too!! She's asleep with her toys. What a cutie pie.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwww that is soooo sweet 
took me ages to find her :lol:
then she got all excited & you came and picked her up 

that is such a great idea!!
i wish i could do that for max!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Can you go and wake her please..I cant see...lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> Can you go and wake her please..I cant see...lol


i think she must still be out. cause i seen her been picked up before :lol: lol!

but i keep seeing a spider or something in there :shock: lol :lol:!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

And she wee weed on her pad too! Good girl!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

a spider?! i dont see one lol

i did see some chi feet go by a little bit ago.. waiting for the puppy to come back now


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee are we all waiting for the puppy...lol
I am going to get one set up with Ella and babies so you all can see them too...How fab is this?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Katie said:


> a spider?! i dont see one lol
> 
> i did see some chi feet go by a little bit ago.. waiting for the puppy to come back now


its gone now :lol: lol

im waiting too  lol


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aww i can't wait to see ella's babies!!  thats a great idea julie


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

this is so much better than TV :lol:


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> heehee are we all waiting for the puppy...lol
> I am going to get one set up with Ella and babies so you all can see them too...How fab is this?


i've been looking online on how to do it too :lol: 

it'll be great, especially when the new puppy arrives. i'll have to make sure max isn't bullying it :lol: lmao


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

oh yes Sarah we will keep an eye on things while you are not there..

I know Katie, come on puppy.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I See Her!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I can't where is she?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't either


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Wait, I see some feet!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> I can't where is she?


she came on the cam for a few seconds. but she's gone again! 

i want to see her again. she's so cute! :lol: lol


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

There !!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awww good girl, she's eating her food


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!!

Someone is hungry  lol!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hehe i saw merlot walk by!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

:lol: she keeps running side to side! :lol:!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

yeah she misses her mommy


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

yerr i see her.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww bless she want to play...heehee


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww she's sleeping! :love7:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Awwww she's sleeping! :love7:


Yeah she is. I keep checking back.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Oops, I shut the light off. Kind of dark in there today. I will have to remember to keep it on. It looks darker on camera.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Darnit, everytime I step away from the computer for just a minute (like to answer the phone) she moves and I miss it.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

haha me too Lin -

Great idea though, shes very cute :love5:


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone must be home for lunch. She was there a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Dixie_Amazon said:


> Someone must be home for lunch. She was there a couple of minutes ago.


Yep! hehe, I've been watching the little darling some this morn and she's so cute. I actually got to see her move around some. I love puppies!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so cool! I just opened it up, and she's not there.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

My hubby is home so she is out to lunch.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww bless she is playing.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

He must of worn her out, she is sleeping by her water bowl again.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww what a brill idea!!!Such a cutie!
x xx 
x x
x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't see the puppy. It is very dark. Have to try again another time.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Awwwwwww.... did he remove puppycam?


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I can't get it to work either. I am so going through puppy withdraw. lol


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Sorry forgot to leave the light on in her room. It looks much darker on camera and you can barely see anything. I will fix when I get home.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Sorry forgot to leave the light on in her room. It looks much darker on camera and you can barely see anything. I will fix when I get home.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwww i turned it on at the perfect time lol & seen her 
i think you were trying to see if she wanted to go on her puppy pad lol :lol:
Awwww. i love puppy cam so much. such a great idea  lol!


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww....she's sleeping curled up around her water bowl....


----------



## spradlinb (Sep 21, 2007)

chis rule said:


> Awwwwwww.... did he remove puppycam?


Hi, this is the "hubby" checking in.  We turn the cam off around 6 or so in the evening, since she tends to be out of her crib playing all night. That means that once in a while I forget to turn it back on until later the next morning. We'll likely keep it running for as long as she needs the playpen though. 

For those that are looking into something like this for yourself, there are two main items you need to check into: 
1) Find out if your internet provider gives you a static IP address, or use sites like www.whatismyip.com to find out what IP your computer is currently using. The cam will still work if you don't have a static IP, but you may need to use a different address from day to day if it changes often.
2) Find out how to "allow" or "unblock" a port if you have a firewall on your computer or network. Windows XP will usually notice when you try to broadcast your webcam the first time and ask if you want to block or unblock automatically... but if you have a router that you connect your computer to, it may have a firewall to get around as well. The free webcam program I use (Windows Media Encoder) uses port 8070, so that's the one to look into opening up.

Just about any USB webcam will work these days. And the Windows Media Encoder is free to use and has a little wizard thing that walks you through setting up the feed the first time. The biggest trouble I had was getting a computer close enough to the crib (had a spare laptop) for the USB cable to reach, and mounting the webcam so that it could see clearly.

Cheers.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

spradlinb said:


> Hi, this is the "hubby" checking in.  We turn the cam off around 6 or so in the evening, since she tends to be out of her crib playing all night. That means that once in a while I forget to turn it back on until later the next morning. We'll likely keep it running for as long as she needs the playpen though.
> 
> For those that are looking into something like this for yourself, there are two main items you need to check into:
> 1) Find out if your internet provider gives you a static IP address, or use sites like www.whatismyip.com to find out what IP your computer is currently using. The cam will still work if you don't have a static IP, but you may need to use a different address from day to day if it changes often.
> ...


ooooh. that was very helpful. thank you very much


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwww.............I see the puppy! She's sleeping - what a cutie.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yup i see her too still sleeping! LOL she's sleep in the litter pan


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwwwwww she's sleeping on her puppy pad  lol
she keeps moving around though :lol:!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

hehe... she's resting on her pad. What a cutie!


----------



## DlTobin (May 15, 2007)

hi... I just joined your group and I had to see....oh my goooooodness how darling! 
She just went on her pee pad...LOL and I sat here in Seattle Wa and said good puppy good puppy!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't see her yet but at least i can see her bedding area now.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

DlTobin said:


> hi... I just joined your group and I had to see....oh my goooooodness how darling!
> She just went on her pee pad...LOL and I sat here in Seattle Wa and said good puppy good puppy!


 LOL!!! That's too cute!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

What a clever idea! She is so sweet! Shes eating at the moment - bless!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

whoopi i got to see your cutie now at least i see she is sleeping


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I never get to see her. I always go around nine at night. Does she sleep with you ? When's a good time to look ?


----------

